# Tv Modul from kufatec



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi

If install the kufatec.de dvb-t tuner, I have to activ them. There sold modul todo this. If this also possible, todo this without the special modul, activated with esys? Add into VO and in HU_CIC?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Are you using google translator ?
If I understood you correctly then you don't need the module.
Just update through esys is sufficient .
you don't have to update the VO


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

sorry, my language are german...
i have install the tv-tuner and activ with e-sys, but i cannot store any tv-station and the lumination setting dont work. 
have someone the correct settings for actived with esys? maybe i forgot something to set activ?

thanks, Chris


----------



## clem86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Well how can I change the VO/FA? I also want to install the Kufatec DVB-T Module (not the DVD-free!)? Could you help? Where I need to code what? 
@Chris88 für dich auf Deutsch:
was hast du wo codiert? Kannst du mir das sagen? Wie und wo hast du das Modul verbaut? Hab meins noch nicht gekauft, aber bin dran. Mag aber nicht 200 Steine für den Kodierstecker bezahlen, wenn es auch so geht? 

Thanks/Danke
clem86


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hallo Clem
Im VO/Fa die SA 601 dazu und HU_CIC code ausführen. Danach hab ich im HU_CIC, 3000 HMI, TVM_Varianten auf tvm_dvt_t_rse gesetzt. Die CDMM_TV_Following, autostore, Presentlist, audiotrace, EPG auf aktiv. Bei 3001 EXBOX den TV auf wert_1. So hat es bei mir fuktioniert.
Gruss, Chris


----------



## clem86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Im VO/Fa die SA 601 dazu und HU_CIC code ausführen. Danach hab ich im HU_CIC, 3000 HMI, TVM_Varianten auf tvm_dvt_t_rse gesetzt. Die CDMM_TV_Following, autostore, Presentlist, audiotrace, EPG auf aktiv. Bei 3001 EXBOX den TV auf wert_1. So hat es bei mir fuktioniert.

Hallo,
wo muss ich die SA 601 dazumachen und wo HU_CIC ausführen? Kannst du das genauer beschreiben?
HU_CIC- 3000: TVM_Variatnten auf dvt_t_rse setzen ist klar. CDMM_TV_Following, autostore, Presentlist, audiotrace, EPG auf aktiv sind die auch bei HU_CIC-3000 drin? Letzteres ist wieder klar EXBOX bei 3001 auf Wert 1. 

Danke
clem

PS: Kannst du mal als Schweizer schauen, wie das Internet bei dir codiert ist? Schau mal in der separaten Thread hier bitte.


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Im e-sys, verbinden und experten-Modus die Codierung auswählen. Fahrzeugauftrag Laden (danach speichern) und Bearbeiten. Auf dem nächsten Bild Rechter Mausklick au FA und FP berechnen wählen. Den Abschnitt SALAPA-Element anwählen (FA,FZ-Auftrag,Type). Im unteren Abschnitt, wo alle Nu mern sichtbar sind, die neue SA 601 eingeben (nur die Zahl), dannach auf das rechte, obere Symbol klicken (Änderunen übernehmen). Erneut auf FA diese neu berechnen, und abspeichern. Im Experten-Modus den VCM auswählen, Unten bei Fahrzeugauftrag die zuvor gespeicherte Datei des FA laden. Sodann wird der FA im Fahrzeugauftrag angezeigt. Auf FA wieder FP berechnen. Unten VCM Master tab auswählen, und FA FP schreiben klicken. 

So ist die neue SA im Fahrzeug gespeichert.

Dannach wieder im Menu Codieren, die entsprechende änderungen machen, und bei der Codierung den Button Codieren wählen. Damit wird nicht nur die Einträge angepasst, sondern auch den Fahrzeugauftrag in die CIC geschrieben.

Gruss, Chris


----------



## clem86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Super, Danke für die Antwort. Wo hast du den Tuner verbaut? Wie hast du das CIC ausgebaut? Wo hast du die Antennen hin? Hast du den Touring (F11) oder Limo (F10)? Hast du die originale Rückfahrkamera drin? Muss man ja nen anderes Modul bestellen.... kannst du mir da nochmal helfen? Achja wie hast du die Teile ausgebaut?

Danke
clem86


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

hab ein x3, F25. Ob das demontieren gleich ist im F10 kann ich nicht sagen. Das TV-Modul hab ich hinter dem Bildschirm montiert, das Dauerplus vom Klimabedienteil. Die eine Antenne hab ich auch gerade mal dort unters Armaturenbrett geklebt, und die zweite hab ich zum Beifahrer Fussraum gezogen, und dort an der Seite mal hingeklebt. Wollte sie nicht sichtbar verbauen. Der Empfang ist eigentlich nicht so schlecht, hab min. bis 120km/h empfang.

Internet und Rückfahrkamera hab ich nicht.


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hab mal schnell nachgeschaut. Du musst die Blende und Lüftung ausbauen, dannach das Radio/Klimabedienteil. So kommst Du an die Schrauben fürs CIC. Auch siehst Du nach dem Ausbauen der Blende die Schrauben für den Monitor.

Hoffe damit Dir weiter geholfen zu haben, auch mit den Bildern.

Gruss, Chris


----------



## clem86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hallo,
die Anleitung ist zwar für nen X5 aber beim F11 dürfte das analog funktionieren.... wo hast du das gefunden? Kannst du auch nachsehen auf welchen Pins die Rückfahrkamera beim F11 ist? (muss man das Kufatec-Modul dazwischenpinnen). Mit den Antennen werde ich dann selbst probieren. Klappt das Modul gut? Habe noch nicht bestellt wollte mich erst schlau machen.....

Danke
clem86


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Die Anleitung ist auch für den F10/F11, siehe überschrift in den bilder. Gefunden im ISTA.
Anbei noch das Schema des Anschlusses der Kamera. In der Anleitung des Kufatec sind die Pinbelegungen drin, welche genützt werden müssen.
Das Modul funktioniert soweit recht gut.


----------



## clem86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Kufatec hat keine Anleitung bisher für den F11? Kannst du mir die Anleitung für deinen X3 schicken an clem_z AT me.com?

Danke
clem86


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Die Anleitung fuer die F-Serie ist identisch mit der E-Serie. Die Belegung der CIC ist die gleiche. Du kannst diese bei Kufatec runterladen.


----------



## clem86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Leider geht das mit der Anleitung nur mit der Rechnungsnummer :-( Mh leider ist auf dem Schaltplan nicht die Pinbelegung der Rückfahrkamera drauf nur für die Rundumsichtkamera.... soweit ich weiss ist die RFK am Quadlockstecker.....könntest du da nochmal näher nachsehen? Woher hast du die ganzen Bilder?

Danke
clem86


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

anleitung ist unterwegs. Die Rückfahrkamera ist über den Videoswitch angeschlossen, und der wiederum am CIC. 
Die Bilder hab ich aus dem ISTA, ISID, Integrated Service Technical Application


----------



## clem86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Die Frage ist jetzt für mich wo muss ich mich anschließen direkt am CIC oder am Videoswitch? Habe alle verfügbaren Kameras im F11. Mail habe ich bekommen, schau sie dir bitte mal an 

Grz
clem86


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

bin mir nicht sicher, ob es dann damit geht, wenn du alle kameras hast. Hast du schon ein Mail an kufatec diesbezüglich geschrieben? Was meinen die?


----------



## clem86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Noch habe ich Kufatec nicht dazu befragt. Bis vorhin wusste ich nichts von der Existenz eines Videosplitters..... hast du noch Details zu den Schaltplänen? Also welche 2 Kabel für die Videoversorgung zuständig sind? Aus deinen Bildern werde ich nicht so ganz schlau leider..... 

Danke
clem86


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

Post deleted


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

der ausgang am videosplitter ist kontakt 10 und 28 (fbas). diese gehen auf die kontakte am Stecker des CIC 18 und 28 vom 1B, bei der High Version des CIC, welche du hast.


----------



## clem86 (Jul 27, 2012)

@chris:
Danke!
@wnrussell:
don't mix it up please. Chris and me are talking about an additional module which gives the possibility to watch TV. We are not talking about a module to watch TV/DVD etc while moving. There is a lot easier procedure available either coding through Esys or with a commercially available DVD (which does the same: coding the relevant stuff like through Esys). For the Slingbox I have no idea, but coding for TV while moving should work in the US too... unfortunately I have no idea about the TV broadcasting system in the US. So it might be better for you to start a sepeart thread because we are discussing here the possibility to reveive the DVB-T broadcasting signals in Europe. The modul from the factory costs about 1200 Euro and the retrofit from Kufatec about 400 Euros. So it is a EU specific problem. Anyway sorry for writing german here but chris has some difficulties with english.


greets
clem


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

No problem. Post deleted, and appreciated. Good work!


----------



## clem86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Not a single problem! Unfortunagtely I cant help with your problem.

all the best
clem


----------



## clem86 (Jul 27, 2012)

@Chris88:
Könntest du mir bitte die Belegung vom CIC aus einem E61 Baujahr10 mit Rückfahrkamera auch geben? Möchte da was mit dem F11 vergleichen, da BMW offensichtlich an der Belegung was verändert hat. Bräuchte also nochmal das gleiche, was du mir für den F11 gegeben hast.
Wäre wirklich klasse DANKE!!!!


grz
clem


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

hallo clem

So etwas?


----------



## clem86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hallo,
das mit dem E61 hat sich erledigt. Ich habe heute das Fiscube verbaut mit mäßigem Erfolg: TV ging zwar aber die Kameras gingen nicht mehr :-( Habe es analog E61 verbaut mit der Anleitung von Kufatec. In dem F11 habe ich dummerweise auch keinen Videoswitch verbaut,was die Sache dramatisch einfach machen würde. Muss mich jetzt nochmal mit Kufatec unterhalten..... Werde mich hier wieder melden sobald ich was neues habe.

grz
clem


----------



## clem86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Kufatec Tuner läuft jetzt wenn auch mit Einschränkungen, da ich jetzt den Videoeingang von Apps missbraucht habe.... werde jetzt bei nicht allzusehr ausufernden Kosten den Videoswithc nachrüsten..... bin mit Kufatec an einer Lösung dran.

grz
clem


----------



## Bavarian88 (May 3, 2013)

Ihr habt den falschen video eingang dee wert muss auf 22 gesetzt werden


----------



## 6ergsm (May 20, 2013)

Hallo bin gerade am Einbau des Tv Moduls doch laut Anleitung mussen die kabel an pin 19 und 26. Die sind aber bei mir belegt. Angeblich sind die pins fur night vision aber mein fahrzeug hat kein night vision. Habe die pins jetzt dort rein gemacht aber icj bekomme kein bild. Setup etc geht. Sender werden erkannt, ton kommt. Nur kein bild.
Was geht nun nicht mehr da ich die original pins raus gemacht. Momentan kann ich nichts feststellen. Gibt es eine alternative wo icj das kufatec einpinnen kann? Wie komm ich in ista eigentlich zu den Schaltplänen? Danke gruss


----------



## 6ergsm (May 20, 2013)

Ach ja ist ein f11 bj 2012 mit cic ohne videoswitch


----------



## RanS (Mar 8, 2013)

So, does everything work? Can you watch TV on your CIC?
Can you explain me what you did?


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Chris,

to activate Kufatec TV modul, has only CIC to be codified?

To explain better.... After edited FA with SA601 optional, calculated FP, written new FA to car, is it enough to VOCode only CIC? Are there other ECUs to be VOCoded?

Thank you



chris88 said:


> Im e-sys, verbinden und experten-Modus die Codierung auswählen. Fahrzeugauftrag Laden (danach speichern) und Bearbeiten. Auf dem nächsten Bild Rechter Mausklick au FA und FP berechnen wählen. Den Abschnitt SALAPA-Element anwählen (FA,FZ-Auftrag,Type). Im unteren Abschnitt, wo alle Nu mern sichtbar sind, die neue SA 601 eingeben (nur die Zahl), dannach auf das rechte, obere Symbol klicken (Änderunen übernehmen). Erneut auf FA diese neu berechnen, und abspeichern. Im Experten-Modus den VCM auswählen, Unten bei Fahrzeugauftrag die zuvor gespeicherte Datei des FA laden. Sodann wird der FA im Fahrzeugauftrag angezeigt. Auf FA wieder FP berechnen. Unten VCM Master tab auswählen, und FA FP schreiben klicken.
> 
> So ist die neue SA im Fahrzeug gespeichert.
> 
> ...


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello

yes, only coding the cic. you can also change some settings into cic, without change the fa and code with modif fa.

regards, chris


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Now does it work fine? You had issues with TV channell storing and TV settings....


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

.


----------



## RanS (Mar 8, 2013)

chris88 said:


> Hello
> 
> yes, only coding the cic. you can also change some settings into cic, without change the fa and code with modif fa.
> 
> regards, chris


Which settings are these? And what are the steps exactly?

Does everything work now? Please share it with us...

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

HU_NBT:
3000 HMI - CDMM_TV_EPG_PRES_SCOPE ->standard, Werte = 00 
3000 HMI - CDMM_TV_AUTOSTORE ->nicht_aktiv, Werte= 00 
3000 HMI - TVM_VARIANTEN -> tvm_verbaut, Werte = 01 
3000 HMI - CDMM_TV_BML -> nicht_aktiv, Werte = 00 
3000 HMI - CDMM_TV_TELETEXT -> aktiv, Werte 
3000 HMI - CDMM_TV_SUBTITLES -> nicht_aktiv 
3000 HMI - CDMM_TV_PAY_BROWSER_LIST -> nicht_aktiv 
3000 HMI - CDMM_TV_FOLLOWING -> aktiv, Werte = 01 
3000 HMI - CDMM_TV_PRESETLIST -> aktiv, Werte = 01 
3000 HMI - CDMM_TV_AUDIOTRACK -> aktiv, Werte = 01 
3000 HMI - CDMM_TV_EPG -> aktiv, Werte = 01
3001 EXBOX -TV -> wert_44, Werte=2C

TV on Motion:
HU_NBT:
3000 HMI - SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN -> nicht_aktiv, Werte = FF 
3000 HMI - SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX -> nicht_aktiv, Werte = FF


----------



## RanS (Mar 8, 2013)

chris88 said:


> HU_NBT:
> 3000 HMI - CDMM_TV_EPG_PRES_SCOPE ->standard, Werte = 00
> 3000 HMI - CDMM_TV_AUTOSTORE ->nicht_aktiv, Werte= 00
> 3000 HMI - TVM_VARIANTEN -> tvm_verbaut, Werte = 01
> ...


Thank you, chris.
What are the settings on a CIC?


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

the same on cic


----------



## herbert330 (Apr 6, 2013)

clem86 said:


> Kufatec Tuner läuft jetzt wenn auch mit Einschränkungen, da ich jetzt den Videoeingang von Apps missbraucht habe.... werde jetzt bei nicht allzusehr ausufernden Kosten den Videoswithc nachrüsten..... bin mit Kufatec an einer Lösung dran.
> 
> grz
> clem


Hallo,

habe gerade gelesen, dass Du das Kufatec Modul verbaut hast. Wie sieht es mit der Lösung aus? Ich habe ebenfalls vor das Modul einzubauen. Habe auch einen F11 aus 2012 mit Rückfahrkamera und Side View. Laut BMW EBA gibt es ja drei Videoeingänge am CIC.

Eingang 1: für TV-Modul, Kamerasteuergerät oder Videoswitch
Eingang 2: für TV-Modul oder Night Vision Kamera
Eingang 3: für TV-Modul oder DVD-Wechsler

Der Eingang für das TV-Modul varriert, ja nachdem, welcher Eingang am CIC belegt ist.

Da ich weder TV-Modul oder DVD-Wechsler noch Night Vision habe, sollte doch zu mindestens der Eingang 3 noch frei sein.

Oder wie hast Du das jetzt gelöst.

Gruß
Herbert


----------



## clem86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in my answer. The kufatec module is no longer in my BMW. The biggest problem was that all the three video inputs of the CIC are occupied in my case. Unfortunately there was no videoswitch installed and the retrofit of the latter one was not really an option as it was very difficult (new cables, coding) and also expensive (>400 Euro + Tax + work). In your case I dont know what to say: you need to remove and check main CIC plug if all three videosources are occupied. If you have also the extra "Apps" all three should be already taken. Overall I gave up also due to the fact that Kufatec was not able to help and I gave them back the module. Sorry that I cant be more of an help

all the best and have a nice festive season
clem86


----------



## Scrippy (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone get anything going for CIC?


----------

